# Breakfast ideas for HHI visitors



## Carol C (Nov 15, 2012)

New discoveries for me with tasty fresh breakfasts at great prices: the Southern Coney in the shopping center on Pope Ave with the Bi-Lo supermarket (Southern Coney also has breakfast all day...and NY style hot dog specialties in the PM.) Also nearby in Coligny Plaza nr Skillets (which is one place I'd never go to again for b'fast!)...there is a tiny bakery called The French Kiss with lovely varieties of quiche you can buy by the slice, great coffee and pastries, all well-priced and very generous portions. We took quiche and pastries back to Waterside to enjoy on our balcony a couple months ago, and it was lovely. (The French Kiss does have a few tables though, both inside and outside.)

We usually just have cold cereal, oatmeal and fruit in our villas on HHI. But when that gets tiresome and we want eggs for a change, we will return again to both the Southern Coney and the French Kiss Bakery.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you.  This will be useful information when we go to Hilton Head.


----------



## terryfic (Nov 16, 2012)

*Sunrise Grill*

The Sunrise Grill at Palmetto Bay is the best breakfast on HHI, and lunch is not shabby either.


----------



## Gophesjo (Nov 16, 2012)

The French Kiss has great baguettes, too - not quite continental, but very close.


----------



## gwenco (Nov 16, 2012)

*Fantastic!*

We are leaving tomorrow a.m. for HH and were looking for a good breakfast place to dine on Sunday!  Sunrise was recommended by our concierge with the Marriott we are staying in as well. Have a groupon for Skillets but I believe it's for lunch or dinner.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 16, 2012)

gwenco said:


> We are leaving tomorrow a.m. for HH and were looking for a good breakfast place to dine on Sunday!  Sunrise was recommended by our concierge with the Marriott we are staying in as well. Have a groupon for Skillets but I believe it's for lunch or dinner.



If you like live music, The Jazz Corner is great on a Tues or Weds when the cover is only 5 bucks and there's great local live musicians doing standards. The food is excellent and well priced considering it's a live music venue. Online they're running some coupon deals...either a free bottle of wine with two entrees or a buy one get one 1/2 off entree deal. Reservations are a must as there are only about 30 tables...they sell out quickly. Visit http://www.thejazzcorner.com/ for calendar of live music acts...and scroll down on the right side of the homepage to see links to those valuable coupons. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do...I go at least once/wk every time I'm on HHI!


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 17, 2012)

Is the Jazz Corner suitable for Children (ages 9-10-11)?  I have one grandson that is into Jazz.  We are there Christmas week.


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 17, 2012)

Signes bakery is also a favorite of ours for breakfast.  We usually end up with Key lime bread pudding for our evening snack.


----------



## cissy (Nov 17, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Is the Jazz Corner suitable for Children (ages 9-10-11)?  I have one grandson that is into Jazz.  We are there Christmas week.


I go to the Jazz Corner frequently.  I have to say that tables are very crowded and close together (no wiggle room).  I'm not sure I've ever actually seen any children there.  But, if your child loves jazz, and is well behaved, there's no real reason not to go.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 17, 2012)

cissy said:


> I go to the Jazz Corner frequently.  I have to say that tables are very crowded and close together (no wiggle room).  I'm not sure I've ever actually seen any children there.  But, if your child loves jazz, and is well behaved, there's no real reason not to go.



I've only seen high school age jazz fans that were in the Jazz Camp sponsored by the Jazz Corner...sitting at one table drinking coke and enjoying the live music. You might want to call owner/musician Mr Bob Masteller at  (843) 842-8620  to ask him if kids the ages of yours would be welcome for the first set. Tell him about your child who loves jazz and that your'e interested in their Junior Jazz Foundation. Ask about their new book and CD set that benefits the foundation. I'm betting Bob will invite you to attend the first set on Tuesdays when he himself headlines. Enjoy! http://www.thejazzcorner.com/bob-jazz/index.php?case=profile&ID=44


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 21, 2012)

terryfic said:


> The Sunrise Grill at Palmetto Bay is the best breakfast on HHI, and lunch is not shabby either.



i went last week - now i'm a big fan.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 21, 2012)

My fav for breakfast is HH Diner and their french toast.


----------



## npey (Dec 18, 2012)

Ann-Marie said:


> My fav for breakfast is HH Diner and their french toast.


What's different about them?


----------



## Steve NH (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife and I just ate lunch at HHI Diner for the first time, very much impressed.
Large lunch menu with a huge variety. I had pulled pork sandwich, - great.  Wife had an avacodo hambuger (Hamburger with Avacado on top) she is not a hamburg person but really liked it.

The service was great - very friendly.

We definately are going back - this week - at least once.

FYI another place we really liked was Chef Davids Roastfish and Cornbread. Ate there 3 times in the past 3 weeks.

(PS we got 5 weeks in a row on HHI - this week is number 5, having a great time here)

Also thanks to the other posters with recommendations...


----------



## npey (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you. I wanted to know about the french toast, I haven't had one in long time. We went to R & C in a previous trip and liked as well. We are going there for New Year's and I'm looking forward  to go to Wise Guys again. You should try it.


----------



## gwenco (Dec 27, 2012)

*Skillets is nasty*

Just an FYI,,,,I don't know how this place stays in business and has to be for just the location!

We tried Stacks for breakfast this time and the previous trip had us dining at the HH diner. Both are very good breakfast places. Our Skillets groupon was for dinner so glad we didn't pay full price


----------

